

Is Quora Ready for Pop Music? - inmygarage
http://amandapeyton.com/blog/2011/01/is-quora-ready-for-pop-music/

======
senthil_rajasek
Perhaps this is not the right question for Quora. Explaining a rapper's
success is akin to asking why Simon Cowell is as good as he is at what he
does?

Personally to me Quora is great for answering questions that do not require
very deep analysis but require specific knowledge in an area.

~~~
inmygarage
Disagree. There's actually a pretty significant collection of answers around
the "Why is X popular?" tag, though most of the questions are about startups
and traction, etc. "Why is Instagram popular?" is the perfect question for
Quora.

~~~
senthil_rajasek
Let me clarify, if a question has already been asked such as "Why is x
popular?" a search engine is likely to give you a good answer.

If you are the first person to ask a question and you need an opinion then
something like Quora can be a great place.

------
bhousel
Quora is 6 months away from turning into Yahoo! Answers.

~~~
minouye
I'll believe you when I see the "caps lock question" on Quora.

[http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090903085749AA...](http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090903085749AAGT84W)

------
wh-uws
I personally feel like she asked a question that couldn't be suitably answered
by most of quora's current community.

This has nothing to with it as a whole or on the track its going

what about?

<http://www.quora.com/Why-is-Lady-Gaga-so-popular>
[http://www.quora.com/Justin-Bieber/Why-is-Justin-Bieber-
so-p...](http://www.quora.com/Justin-Bieber/Why-is-Justin-Bieber-so-popular-1)

And also why is this on the front page of Hacker News?

------
titoperez
I've had a hard time posting questions to quora with band names because I keep
getting bounced by the automated capitalization and grammar rules.

------
bitwize
If it concerns Nicki Minaj, the question should be, "Dude, what were you
thinking, civilization?"

------
GBond
"Is Quora Ready for Pop Music?" would actually be a good question to be posted
Quora itself and "Why is Nicki Minaj so popular?" would make a fine personal
blog post... downside of that is the later would probably not make HN front
page.

------
matzner
YES

